# أجهزة التعقيم ( المركزى - الأتوكلافات )



## wensh (9 نوفمبر 2007)

تعتمد أجهزة التعقيم عمومآ على عدة مراحل لكى تتم عملية التعقيم بنجاح وهى كما يلى :-
1- غلق الباب جيدآ و فيها يقوم الجهاز بضخ البخار خلف جوان الباب حتى يتم التأكد من غلق الباب جيدآ .
2- مرحلة سحب الهواء ( نبضات سالبة ) وهى تعتمد على سحب الهواء الداخلى و تخلخلة ثم يقوم بدخول البخار إلى الجهاز لطرد باقى الهواء الموجود بالجهاز حتى يقوم الجهاز بالعملية التالية و ذلك بعد أن يتم تفريغ الهواء نهائيآ من الجهاز .
3-مرحلة تهيئة الجهاز ( نبضات موجبة ) يعتمد الجهاز على ضخ البخار داخل الجهاز و سحبة مرة أخرى حتى يصل الضغط داخل الجهاز إلى الضغط المطلوب و تتم هذة العملية عدة مرات و ذلك لكى يتم تهيئة الجهاز لمرحلة التعقيم .
4- مرحلة التسخين وهذة المرحلة يتم فيها ضخ البخار بصفة مستمرة دون إنقطاع حتى يصل الجهاز إلى درجة الحرارة المطلوبة .
5- مرحلة التعقيم وفيها يتم تثبيت درجة الحرارة و الضغط عند القيم المطلوبة لمدة 3 دقائق و 20 ثانية .
6- مرحلة التجفيف و فيها يتم سحب البخار من الجهاز و ضخ الهواء داخل الجهاز وتوغلة حتى يجفف الحمل الموجود داخل الجهاز و تقل درجة الحرارة و الضغط داخل الجهاز .
7- مرحلة التعادل و فيها يتم تعادل الضغط داخل الجهاز بالضغط خارج الجهاز حتى يتم فتح باب الجهاز .
8- مرحلة إطلاق جوان باب الجهاز و فيها يتم سحب البخار من خلف جوان باب الجهاز و يتم بعدها فتح باب الجهاز . 
وفيما يلى سيتم شرح الباقى


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 نوفمبر 2007)

بداية ومبادرة طيبة جزاك الله خيرا .

ونترقب البقية واحسنت .

البغدادي


----------



## tigersking007 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## wensh (21 نوفمبر 2007)

و فيك يا أخى و المسلمين أجمعين


----------



## مهندس احمد مدحت (28 نوفمبر 2007)

شكر عليهذة المعلومة المفصلة البسيطة وان شاء اللة ساحاول ان اجلب manual قريبا ان شاء اللة


----------



## (أبو حبيبه) (29 نوفمبر 2007)

رائع أخى المهندس وفى إنتظار المزيد ن أجهزة التعقيم:75:


----------



## hisham badawi (6 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا الى المزيد


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (6 ديسمبر 2007)

لدى سؤال ارجو الرد علية ان سمحتم
عندنا بالمستشفى كتير من الاتوكلافات التعقيم بيطلع منها رطب غير جاف عملنا كل الطرق عشان نوصل لتعقيم الجاف ومافيش فايدة ارجو من حضراتكم ايجاد حل لهذا الموضوع
مع العلم ان الاتوكلافات نظام قديم ليست حديثة


----------



## hmhegypt86 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على ه\ه الإضافه الرائعه


----------



## hmhegypt86 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## تركي بن حمد (10 ديسمبر 2007)

ألف شكر على المعلومات الوافية


----------



## eng.mostafa hasan (13 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
حبيت اشاركم في هالموضوع بصفتي متدرب على نوع من اجهزة التعقيم tuttnauer
بالنسبة للاخت اللي بتسأل عن التجفيف بالاوتوكلاف فبدي منك تتأكدي اول شي بالنسبة للتردد كهرباء الجهاز 50 او 60 هيرتز ومقارنتها مع كهرباء الشركة الموردة للبلد الذي انتي فيه ( بالمناسبة نتي من اي بلد)
ثم تأكدي من فعالية مضخة الشفط suction pump
تأكدي من معايرة الجهاز و اعدادته
وياريت تكتبيلي اسم الجهاز و موديله و مواصفاته الكهربائية وخصائصه
وان شاء الله نكون قادرين على المساعدة


----------



## حسين منير (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يكرمكم


----------



## حسين منير (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يكرمكم


----------



## (أبو حبيبه) (25 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
هل عند أحد المهندسين معلومات عن جوان الأوتوكلاف الروسى المركزى 400 لتر
أحتاجه بشدة 
وشكرا


----------



## nomad (26 ديسمبر 2007)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## wensh (18 يناير 2008)

الأخت همس الورود يمكنك فتح صمام الأمان ( Saftey valve ) شوية عند مرحلة التجفيف حتى يتخلخل الهواء البارد داخل الجهاز و أيضآ يخرج البخار الموجود داخل الجهاز لتتم عملية التجفيف جيدآ و هذة أسهل الطرق .


----------



## Mansourxa (1 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Mansourxa (1 فبراير 2008)

الاخ wensh الرجاء التوضيح بالنسبه لفتح صمام الامان, انا معلوماتي متواضعه في مجال التعقيم ولكن حسب خبرتي المتواضعه انا اعرف ان مرحلة التجفيف يكون داخل الجهاز الضغط سالب و وبالحاله هذه فتح صمام الامان سوف يدخل الهواء للداخل ويسبب تكثف البخار . ارجو تصحيح معلوماتي لو تكرمت.


----------



## wael amro (2 فبراير 2008)

تحية وبعد
عند التنشيف يكون الضغط سالب كما ذكر سابقا.
فتح صمام ألأمان لايحل المشكلة.
قد تكون المشكلة في الفاكؤوم.
مرفق كتيب يشرح التعقيم بواسطة البخار وقد يكون الكتيب موجود في الملتقى سابقا 
مع الشكر


----------



## Mansourxa (2 فبراير 2008)

الاخ Wael اشكرك جزيل الشكر كما اشكر الاخ الذي طرح الموضوع. 
اكرر الشكر.


----------



## مجرد انسان (4 فبراير 2008)

عمل المعقمات التي تعتمد على البخار في التعقيم توجد بها مشاكل واول شي في هذذذذذذذذذذذذة المشاكل هو انكسار مادة ال
ان


----------



## المسلم84 (3 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير...


----------



## محمدالقبالي (5 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على المشاركة


----------



## المسلم84 (21 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير.....
ولاثراء الموضوع هناك نوعين من المعقمات:
1- class b: وفيه 3 مراحل للشفط vacumm
2- class c: وفيه مرحلة واحدة للشفط.
ومن الشركات الرائدة في هذا المجال الشركة الايطاليةmocom


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر يابشمهندس


----------



## عبدالرحيم الخطيب (21 يوليو 2008)

ردا ع سؤال الاخت همس الورود.....
يجب التاكد من كميه الطاقه التي تزود ال heater لانه عدم وصول الطاقه الكافيه لها تعمل على تقليل الكفاءه
وشكرا


----------



## متوسط2009 (11 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم انا اعمل في التعقيم المركزي من فترة طويلة وملي هو عمل الصيانة والاصلاح لاجهزة التعقيم المركزي في منطقتين تقريبا 70جهاز تعقيم مركزي والي عنده اي سؤال يتفضل


----------



## متوسط2009 (11 يوليو 2009)

ولكني اعمل في شركة الله عليها مطلعى عيني بدون اي فائدة مالية لي

سفر ونوم برى وبهدلة بدون فائدة لا تعطي نقل كفالة والله يستر


----------



## متوسط2009 (11 يوليو 2009)

بالنسبة لمرحلةالتجفيف تكون اخر مرحلة في التعقيم وفيها بالاجهزة المركزيةداخل الجهاز يكونخلخلة اي ضغط سلبي
مع حرارة من الاعطال طول فترة التجفيف ومن اهم اسباب هذا العطل ان مضخة الشفط يكون فيها ضعف


----------



## متوسط2009 (11 يوليو 2009)

وفي بعض الاجهزة يكون الشفط عن طريق صمام يخرج البخار


----------



## متوسط2009 (11 يوليو 2009)

نفس مبدا الشفط البسيط وهو الخلخلة عن طريق ضغط الهواء اوالبخار


----------



## متوسط2009 (11 يوليو 2009)

ممايؤدي الي الشفط وفي هذه الحالة اذا كان نفس العطل يكون ضعف كمية البخار اوالهوء المضغوط حسب نوع الجهاز


----------



## متوسط2009 (11 يوليو 2009)

وبهذا يتم حل المشكلة حسب نوع العطل في الجهاز ومدا العطل


----------



## heshamalex (11 يوليو 2009)

بالنسبة للاخ الكريم المهندس مصطفى احب اشكرك على الحلول اللى اقترحتها ولكن احب انبه حضرتك ان الاخت قالت ان الاوتوكلافات من موديلات قديمة مثل الاوتوكلاف الروسى فطبعا ليس بها مضخة شفط suction pumb ولكن احب اقترح على الاخت انه عند نهايه مرحلة التعقيم يجب فتح باب الجهاز مباشرة حتى لا نعطى فرصة لكمية البخار المتبقية ان تتكثف على الالات داخل الجهاز واتمنى ان يكون هذا حل للمشكلة بما ان الاجهزة من الطراز القديم


----------



## abdo45 (12 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
عندي مشكلة في الاتوكلاف حيث ان اعطاءه اي برنامج يتوقف عند *التعقيم* ارجو الرد من فضلكم


----------



## مهندسة جادة (14 يوليو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية 
شكرا


----------



## هانى احمد فوده (7 ديسمبر 2009)

قم بقفل علب التعقيم جيداووضعهافى غرفه تعقيم الاتوكلاف الروسى مع فتح صمام بخار غرفه التعقيمحتى ضغط 2 بار ثم يتم قفل الصمام ثم تترك الغرفه تبردحتى 0باروتفتح غرفه التعقيم وترك العلبه حتى تجف تجد العلبه غير مبتله مع استخدام شريط اختبار التعقيم


----------



## هانى احمد فوده (7 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن تعرفنه نوع جهاز التعقيم


----------



## safa salama (6 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا عندي مشكله مع الاوتوكلافات ف المستشفي مع العلم انها طراز قديم 
عند التأكد من quaility باستخدام chemical indicator تكون النتيجه ايجابيه 
اما عند استخدام biological indicator تكون النتيجه سلبيه 
ارجو سرعه الرد
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bello (7 فبراير 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية .................بس بدي اطلب طلب ياريت ترفقو المواضيع بمواقع ....وصور ....واهم من كل هاد مبددأ عمل الجهاز مع منحني التهيئة.....و التعقيم ...والاحماء .....والتجفيف 


لانو بساعدني بمشروع التخرج وشكرا


----------



## wensh (7 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

*ممكن تقول نوع الأجهزة اللى عندك إية*


----------



## wensh (7 فبراير 2010)

wensh قال:


> *ممكن تقول نوع الأجهزة اللى عندك إية*



السلام عليكم 
انا عندي مشكله مع الاوتوكلافات ف المستشفي مع العلم انها طراز قديم 
عند التأكد من quaility باستخدام chemical indicator تكون النتيجه ايجابيه 
اما عند استخدام biological indicator تكون النتيجه سلبيه 
ارجو سرعه الرد
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الطموحة (24 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير وجعله من ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## ahmadba (15 مارس 2010)

مشكورة


----------



## ahmadba (15 مارس 2010)

من يرغب بمعرفة اكثر الاسباب التي تؤدي لتكاثف او الرطوبة على المواد المعقمة فليسألني و سأجيب


----------



## ahmadba (15 مارس 2010)

*الاخ مصابيح الهدى*

جواب سؤالك موجود ضمن مشاركة بموضوع باسم مشاكل اجهزة التعقيم بالبخار 

وبالنسبة لموضوع المطروح هنا جيد والشكر لطرح هذه الموضوعات


----------



## جمال خميس (30 يناير 2011)

اخى العزيز : يجب عليك تغيير الـ steem trap الخاصة بالـ chamber وان لم يحث تغير فى تجفيف الألات رجاء تغيير الـ vacuum pump مع افادتى بالنتيجة وكذلك رجاء افادتى بالشركة الصانعة وموديل الجهاز حتى يتسنى لى المتابعة معك .. وشكرا


----------



## مى كبير (10 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا اعمل قريبا فى مستشفى حكومى ويوجد اجهزة تعقيم مركزى والجهاز من ماركة Amsco centuryيعطى انذار Board over Temp failureارجو الفائدة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mahmoud87 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير وشكرا لك


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (24 نوفمبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## mabunaseer (24 نوفمبر 2011)

بالنسبه للاخت الي قالت انو جهاز التعقيم بيخرج wet فان السبب يكمن في شغلتين ي: 
1- نوعيه وجوده central steam 
2- vacuum pump


----------



## mabunaseer (24 نوفمبر 2011)

بالنسبه للاخ الي سال عن ان الجهاز بيعطي alarm على درجه الحراره ارجو التاكد من مقاومه temp sensor واذا في مجال تعطيني اسم الجهاز حتى اقدر اساعد اكثر لانو من الممكن انو العمر الافتراضي لــ sensor انتهى


----------



## possiple (19 يناير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بعض طرق التجفيف في بعض الاجهزة تعتمد علي مضخة مياه تتصل مع الجاكيت وتقوم بعمل فاكووم علي الحجرة وتسحب البخار من داخل الحجرة وتولد ضغط سالب داخلها وبذالك يتم التجفيف ويتم بعد ذالك معادلة الضغط ليتم اطلاق جوان الباب ليتم فتح الجهاز وعند وجود خلل في ضغط المياه لايتم التجفيف كما يجب


----------



## ابراهيم بن رابعة (20 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## amier alsharief (21 يناير 2012)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## eng abdelaziz (22 يناير 2012)

مصابيح الهدى قال:


> لدى سؤال ارجو الرد علية ان سمحتم
> شركة مصراميد لاصلاح وتوريدات جميع الاجهزة الطبية بمصر 0126476228


----------



## جوهرة الرحمان (10 يوليو 2015)

نريد توضيحا اكثر بالصور لو سمحتم وبارك الله فيكم سيدى


----------



## جوهرة الرحمان (10 يوليو 2015)

لدى مشكلة فى جهاز التعقيم فالادوات تخرج مبللة رغم انى ارفع من مدة drayحتى 20لكن لا اعرف السبب ممكن تفيدونى الجهاز من نوع chs-st045/65 top-stel


----------



## asma* (27 يوليو 2015)

شكرااااا جزيلاااا


----------

